# Help me stop Betta Cruelty at my school!



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm sorry, I didn't know where else to post this.

Every year the freshmen at my high school partake in this project called the "Eco-Bottle" where they create a miniature ecosystem using two 1 liter soda bottles. On the bottom half of the soda bottle, they place water, plants, and *a Betta fish*_. 
_The duration of the project run for about two weeks or so, and during that time they are not allowed to change the water because they are studying the cycles (ammonia, nitrate, etc.) They are fed the proper amount of pellets each day. After the project is completed, the students are allowed to take their Betta home. 

I am not going to lie to you and say that I did not partake in this project in the past- I did. This was before I started to look up the proper care for Betta to ensure mine would be happy. Now that the freshmen at my school are beginning this project again, I realize how wrong this is and how cruel the treatment of these Betta are. 

I did not want to attach the pictures I took of them because I did not want to distress those who wished not to see them.
If you would like to take a look at the treatment of these Betta, here is a link of them I posted on my tumblr:
http://lostwithamy.tumblr.com/post/45943052705/extremely-mad-right-now-every-year-the-freshmen

Every day I go to the back of the classroom to see how they're doing, and every day they seem to be getting worse. One Betta in particular has gotten mild Fin Rot, while another looks to have Swim Bladder.

Please help me stop this project from using Betta fish, or any other fish, in the nearby future! I have created an online petition if you wish to sign:
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/533/194/652/stop-using-betta-in-the-eco-bottle-project/

I've already gotten more than half I aimed at due to the amazing response from the Betta tag on tumblr, but I feel like I have to do more.

When I reach enough signatures, I am going to send an e-mail to the teachers in charge of the project in hopes that they will stop this animal cruelty.

I also want to send testimonials from other Betta owners, so if you want to help me further, I would greatly appreciate a testimonial from some of y'all! Please type it up in a Word Document and send it to my email at: [email protected]

I ask that if you do want to send a testimonial, please do not let any anger or other emotions get the best of you. I wish for these to be respectful, most of the teachers do not know much of Betta, they just need to be informed. I have tried to inform them in person of the proper way to treat Betta, but it does not get through to them. I am hoping some testimonials will make them realize just what it is they are doing.

Thank you for taking the time to read. I hope you choose to help me in this journey to stop the cruel treatment of Betta in my school.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

How strange. The teachers are supposed to understand what they are teaching, right? Then why don't they understand what ammonia, etc. can do to a fish? Must be they just don't care. :evil:


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Could you secretly change the water? To be honest I care more about the fish then their dumb experiment.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

MattsBettas said:


> Could you secretly change the water? To be honest I care more about the fish then their dumb experiment.


I wish I could! The way they have the bottles set up is that the top is taped to the bottom, so removing it would take forever! (This also makes me raised the question as to how they're getting any air!)
The only time I'm in their classroom is during my AP Environmental Science class, and the bottles are way in the back of the classroom while I'm way in the front :[


----------



## popcorndeer (Feb 4, 2013)

why are they mean to the cute little bettas?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Do you wear glasses?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ok that sounds really weird but if you do you could "forget" them one day and tell them that you are farsighted and will see better at the back, then loosen the tape, and later try to change it... Or you could complain and see how they react, tell them that it is cruel...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MattsBettas said:


> Do you wear glasses?


huh?


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Signed the petition. Thank you for trying all you can to save those poor things!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i've signed it too, i really hope you can help them.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Signing, and writing up a betta-letter for you now. Hope it helps!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey, dunno if it'd work or not, but you could bring up how most (if not all) colleges and research institutions have to abide by certain strict guidelines when working with vertebrate animals (some include inverts in their policy as well) to ensure humane and fair treatment - and it sounds like this experiment wouldn't come anywhere near to being ok'd. They could possibly bring this into the curriculum for what happens in the "real world" of animal research. Maybe point them to the Institutional Animal Care and Use Committee (IACUC) or the American Association for Laboratory Animal Science (AALAS) for ideas?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

What state are you in? I want to look up state law on animal cruelty.  In all but two of the states over hear, this treatment would be legally not acceptable.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

I signed it. Really hope it helps and that your school stops using that blasphemously ill-advised project.


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey I saw your post on tumblr and reblogged it, not sure if you saw my commentary but I'll sum it up here:

A class at my school did the exact same thing (I actually rescued Blair from that experiment) and when I found out about it, the experiment was nearing it's end. By that time 2/3 of all the fish had died and the rest were dying from various other diseases. During that particular case, students were housing medium goldfish with bettas and with each other. It was absolutely horrible.

I would suggest talking to your teacher again, writing an email to your vice principal/principal and citing animal cruelty laws. Pittipuppylove is right, there are strict guidelines considering experimentation with vertebrate animals, especially in a highschool were experimentation is of little use outside of teaching highly uninformed teenagers.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Boom signed!
Yeah Id look into the regulations for using animals as test subjects, theres some pretty strict ones.
What you could to is tell them to put the bottles in a plastic tub with warm water si they at least get some warmth. Then make them test the ammonia and nitrites on the last day. That'll make them change their ways for sure


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Found something usefull
"Research projects which cause more than momentary or slight pain or distress are prohibited. If there is illness or unexpected weight loss this must be investigated and a veterinarian must be consulted to oversee any indicated medical care. This investigation must be documented by the Qualified Scientist, Designated Supervisor who is qualified to determine the illness or a veterinarian. If the illness or distress is caused by the study, the experiment must be terminated immediately. "

The full list of rules are here
http://www.societyforscience.org/page.aspx?pid=318


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

trilobite said:


> Boom signed!
> Yeah Id look into the regulations for using animals as test subjects, theres some pretty strict ones.
> What you could to is tell them to put the bottles in a plastic tub with warm water si they at least get some warmth. Then make them test the ammonia and nitrites on the last day. That'll make them change their ways for sure


I don't want to sound disrespectful, but while people like us would understand what those numbers mean, kids of that age (especially with no research knowledge about fish, ammonia, etc...) would hardly understand the gravity of what they're doing. I'm a senior in high school and many students my age don't even know what ammonia (or dihydrogen monoxide) is. They'd think its some disease you get by going into the cold. 

Tell them to put the bettas in something thats clean enough for them to drink. That would get them thinking.


----------



## trilobite (May 18, 2011)

Hmm good point, how old are the kids?
How are these teachers biologists though without knowing basic chemistry and ecology. 
The kids don't really need to know the complexities of the N cycle but could treat it more like a pH test where red is acid blue is basic and in this case yellow is no ammonia dark green is high etc. All they really need to know is ammonia is poison which surely the teachers are able to tell them.

Or dumb it down even more for them and say "Bettas get cold easily and they have 2 weeks worth of poos, wees and mouldy food. Lets see if the water turns dark green when we drop the special liquid into it" haha


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

Sadly, we would have to dumb it down ahaha. American education standards leave much to be desired (from what I've experienced anyway) and while I'm sure the biology teachers know what chemicals like ammonia _are_, I doubt they are fully aware of the effect they have on aquatic creatures such as bettas.

The teacher who did this at my school was kind enough to listen to my advice on how to improve the experiment for next year (as if the dead fish weren't enough indication that they were doing something wrong lol). I told him to use snails instead of fish since the addition of fish is NOT necessary for the design of the experiment. 

I would highly highly suggest referencing vertebrate experimentation laws again. Unless the objective of the experiment is to test the ammonia tolerance of fish (which it isn't), they are over stepping their boundaries by housing the fish in improper conditions.

Edit: Most freshmen kids are 14-15 years old I believe.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I signed the petition too.I REALLY hope you can stop this 'experiment'.How cruel.Making little animals suffer for the sake of a school project is unbelievable. :evil: You should contact your local Animal Welfare group and report the school,maybe they would send an inspector out to stop it.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

I know most people really dislike PETA, but this is totally up their alley. If you want to drop them a note, it might help. 

We live in a society that approves of an enormous amount of animal cruelty, torture and abuse. We are trained to ignore it, and to rationalize it. Don't be surprised if your education efforts cause a lot if cognitive dissonance, and accompanying rudeness. 

Don't give up! You are doing such an important thing.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, so I have a pretty cool idea on how to still do the required work and get a good grade, but hopefully put an end to it... instead of the regular project, put together a compilation of information about bettas, including the minimum size container they need, how many water changes should keep their ammonia levels low, etc. Explain how chemical changes like this affect the bettas, and how their inability to "leave their puddle" when they've used up its resources can ultimately kill them, or at the very best, just weaken their immune systems. Try not to sound like us "crazy betta people" lol, just literally give the minimum of how their ecosystem must be to sustain proper life, and emphasize how it's wrong for teachers to be encouraging animal cruelty. Every life should be respected, no matter how small, and I hate it when teachers don't understand that.

Good luck! =]


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

x: i wouldn't get PETA involved in it... unless you were trying to do it on a national scale.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you to everyone who has signed so far! :]



Bombalurina said:


> What state are you in? I want to look up state law on animal cruelty.  In all but two of the states over hear, this treatment would be legally not acceptable.


I live in Texas.



trilobite said:


> Found something usefull
> "Research projects which cause more than momentary or slight pain or distress are prohibited. If there is illness or unexpected weight loss this must be investigated and a veterinarian must be consulted to oversee any indicated medical care. This investigation must be documented by the Qualified Scientist, Designated Supervisor who is qualified to determine the illness or a veterinarian. If the illness or distress is caused by the study, the experiment must be terminated immediately. "
> 
> The full list of rules are here
> http://www.societyforscience.org/page.aspx?pid=318


I'll definitely look into it! Thank you for the link!



Sea Dragon said:


> Hey I saw your post on tumblr and reblogged it, not sure if you saw my commentary but I'll sum it up here:
> 
> A class at my school did the exact same thing (I actually rescued Blair from that experiment) and when I found out about it, the experiment was nearing it's end. By that time 2/3 of all the fish had died and the rest were dying from various other diseases. During that particular case, students were housing medium goldfish with bettas and with each other. It was absolutely horrible.
> 
> I would suggest talking to your teacher again, writing an email to your vice principal/principal and citing animal cruelty laws. Pittipuppylove is right, there are strict guidelines considering experimentation with vertebrate animals, especially in a highschool were experimentation is of little use outside of teaching highly uninformed teenagers.


Oh, that does sounds horrible D: 
Honestly, the Principals have no control over the projects the teachers do, the teachers send in their syllabuses to the board for approval at the beginning of the year. This is why I'm sending the petition and the works to the teachers in charge, so that they'll change their projects and experiments for next year and the years following.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Luimeril said:


> x: i wouldn't get PETA involved in it... unless you were trying to do it on a national scale.


Agreed, and I'd expand it to the local animal welfare groups as well. You're likely to have better luck if you at least start out with _politely_ pointing out the facts and going from there - you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar. Once you do something that the school sees as extreme, they're more likely to consider you as one of those "crazy animal rights people" and be less likely to listen to your advice.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Sounds like the stupidest experiment ever. Good for you for taking a stand! I'll sign the petition and write a letter. I'm a vet, so I'll add my "DVM" to my signature for hopefully some authoritative clout. Hey, those letters gotta be good for something!
Sapphire, I don't think I can type my letter in a word document on my iPad. If I put my letter in the body of my email would tht work? If not, I can do it in a word document tomorrow at work.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Signed it. :'(


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Emailed you.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

My sisters high school did this with goldfish and a cricket and moss. No food for any. My mom got my sis out of it. She got a bad grade for her B or C but she was fine with that. I will sign. This is HORROR.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

If the teachers stop it, bring them home. It is 6 dollars flat rate shipping with USPS, 2 or so for heat packs. I'm sure most of here would pay 10 dollars to bring these fish into good homes. Their story sells themselves. Texas, not the best animal cruelty laws.

Peta would be national. That's the point. It would stop this and a ton of others. Ask for help. You would get so many signatures.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

percyfyshshelley said:


> Sapphire, I don't think I can type my letter in a word document on my iPad. If I put my letter in the body of my email would tht work? If not, I can do it in a word document tomorrow at work.


I would gladly copy and paste it in a Word Document for you! 



Bombalurina said:


> Emailed you.


Thank you!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I asked people on my FB page to sign the petition


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

signed!!!


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

I signed it too! this is disgusting!


----------



## Demysta (Nov 24, 2012)

Signed it! Oh my god when I first read this... I was disgusted! I can't believe schools would do this! Fish are animals and they have feelings too! How cruel... I'm happy there are people like you around standing up for these animals and trying to stop this! I really hope your petition gets all the votes it needs!


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Signed. Thank you for this, its absolutely ridiculous!!! No offense, but that teacher should NOT be a teacher. End of story.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello! Thank you all for the support! 
I'm here to provide a little update on the Betta. If you'd like to see pictures of their condition, here's a link:
http://lostwithamy.tumblr.com/post/46269639913/hey-betta-tag-heres-an-update-on-the-betta-the

I talked to my teacher before going home today, and she told me that her students are changing the water when they get the chance, and that they are using a conditioner. She said that they aren't covering the cycles in freshmen Biology, but will in her AP Environmental Science class, so they will be doing that next year in class.

Does anybody know any good substitutes for the Betta to use in this project? I know some people recommended snails, and I'm definitely going to suggest that to her once I get everything organized. (Unless someone can tell me a reason as to why I shouldn't)


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

If they have to do the experiment at all, snails are a good option - and they are generally free at the pet store if you get pond snails or ramshorns. 

Please don't do as some have suggested on the thread and change the water yourself or directly interfere ... if you want to be taken seriously by the teacher and/or administration, approach this with a professional demeanor. 

Also, I guarantee you in every public school, the principal certainly does have a say in what is taught in the classroom. I would notify school administration in addition to speaking with the teacher.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it any more ethical to subject snails to this?

So, if they aren't studying the nitrogen cycle, why are they doing this?


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oh gosh that DT in the first picture. poor baby. :I

if you can and want to, try to take the bettas that aren't wanted. i'd for sure be willing to try to scavenge the change to adopt that first one. :I i'm a sucker for DTs, anyways, and tail biting is my forte, so....


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

=[ the bottles aren't even filled up.... That's ridiculous.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Is it any more ethical to subject snails to this?
> 
> So, if they aren't studying the nitrogen cycle, why are they doing this?


Would it be more ethical since snails take up a lot less mass than fishes? I don't own any snails, so I have no prior knowledge.

The purpose of the project is to make an ecosystem in a bottle. On the top half they have soil and flowers growing with crickets. On the bottom is a simulation of an underwater ecosystem with aquatic plants and fish.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Yay, you reached your goal. :-D


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

xShainax said:


> Yay, you reached your goal. :-D


I saw that!  But then I saw it automatically changed from 200 to 1,000 goal signatures and I was all, "Wait, what- I didn't do that!" 
I tried to change it back, but I guess that's how the layout of that site is 

Also, I still need some testimonials from people if they are interested! I only have one so far.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Signed. I hate this sort of thing.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll type up something and email it to you. Don't know how much impact a letter from a college student will do, but it can't hurt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Pitti, I think your letter will help! Sapphire, I just emailed you mine.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Did you get mine, Sapphire? It's more of a legal-ethics complaint letter than a testimonial, so I don't know if it will help.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I signed the petition too. Really hope they will stop this cruelty.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I agree. Wouldn't using snails be the same as a betta? It just so happens that snails aren't as easy to view as "living things." Principals do have says, large ones in fact. Suggest making an aquatic ecosystem, using plants and snails and maybe a guppy.


----------



## JBonez423 (Mar 11, 2013)

If they really want to study ecosystems, they should do small planted tanks instead. It doesn't make any sense to use unnatural ways to mimic a natural environment and call it an experiment. I agree with using a snail. Snails don't need that much room to move, and a good ecosystem should keep them healthy.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

percyfyshshelley said:


> Pitti, I think your letter will help! Sapphire, I just emailed you mine.


I got it! 



Bombalurina said:


> Did you get mine, Sapphire? It's more of a legal-ethics complaint letter than a testimonial, so I don't know if it will help.


Yes, I also got yours! Sorry I didn't reply, I don't have that much time to read all my emails now-a-days, but I have downloaded all the Word Documents or transferred them if it was needed!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Triops or seamonkeys would be a lot better


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry for not updating for a while!

A couple weeks ago I sent an email to the head principal of my school regarding everything going on with the project, the facts, the animal cruelty laws, the testimonials, and ever some of the pictures I took.
He replied and said that he is very much concerned as I am (I kinda doubt it, but still) and has forwarded it to the teacher in charge of the experiment.
That teacher is the teacher who started the experiment, and I see her every school day. She has not mentioned the content of the email to me, nor replied to the email as far as I am concerned.

The fish are still in those bottles in the back of her class. It has recently started to rain a lot here, so the temperature has dropped a little. The water seems to be changed everyday. I suppose that it is a bittersweet victory- the ammonia buildup is reduced, but the amount of stress the fish go through with a daily, 100% water change is extensive.

I will give it until Tuesday- if she has not replied back or mention anything to me then I will email the principal again and hopefully something will happen.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Discouraging. Don't give up though!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I just saw this thread and tried to sign, but it is now closed. You are doing a very good thing!!! Don't give in.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

I remember doing this in 5th grade, but we used zebrafish instead. Unfortunately, I didn't know back then about how terrible it is to subject fish to such an experiment. My teacher made it seem like the fish would be just fine, that the plants would clean the water and the fish's waste would provide food for the plant. Needless to say, my fish was the first to die. 

Anyways, I'm surprised that a high school teacher would do this. Is she a biology teacher? I would expect a bio teacher (who would probably have had to take at least 1 chemistry class in college) to have knowledge about how toxic ammonia is. I tried to sign the petition, but it's closed already. I hope this works out!


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

Please don't give up! You're doing the right thing. It's a shame that a biology teacher do this kind of experiment.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

The petition is closed D: But nonetheless, I stand by you! The teacher has been made aware that this is abusive, so now she/he can't feign ignorance. I hope your campaign goes well!


----------



## Lotte (Mar 3, 2013)

I tried to sign to, but it's closed. I'm eager for an update! This experiment is outrageous!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys, this is a bittersweet update.

Unfortunately when I walked into class today to check the conditions of the betta, a few of them had gone side up to heaven. The few that remained alive seemed like they weren't going to make it.
I told my teacher and she already knew about it. She said it was because her students didn't listen when she told them not to feed them too much, and I brought up the taping of the bottles and the lack of air was probably the main cause. She told her students not tape them, but some didn't listen.

Here's the sweet part, I guess.
I asked her if she had received an email from my principal about the project, and she said she did and that her and the principal discussed it for a long time.
She is not sure whether or not the use of betta will continue in this project, because apparently this project comes in a handbook and it says to use betta since they'd live longer in this experiment than other fish. I brought up how betta can live up to 8 years, and if they're dying within a month of this experiment, then it really is not healthy at all. She asked me what animals they should use instead and I immediately responded with pond snails (even though I provided alternatives in my email, which makes me believe she didn't read it all). 
She said the problem with pond snails is that she believed her students would not be as interested in the project if they used them instead of fish.
As of now she is not sure if the will discontinue the use of betta, but she is now looking for alternatives. I'm hoping it will be discontinued.


----------



## majesticstorm (Dec 8, 2012)

So glad that there's a sweet part, but it sucks that some poor bettas had to die in order to for your teacher to start to "see the light". I hope that it gets discontinued too. Keep us updated, and thanks for the good work!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Why not use plants instead? Pond snails and Malaysian Trumpet Snails are often considered pests and would be cheap/free at most petstores. Heck you could do a breeding project on it if you got 3 or 4.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

It's such a pity that she thinks catching her student's attention is worth killing off innocent creatures 

I would never put a child's entertainment before the welfare of a living creature. She seems like she really just doesn't have any respect for the life of a fish 

By all means, update us on this if you find anything else out.


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

I had a project very simmlar to this, in fact that is how I got Mr. Violet... 

When I found out about this project I had to do in class I was really exicted and happy that I could get a chance to have anohter pet. But when I found more about the details I was dissaponted and felt that this was curel to the animals. (When I did reserach about this, I knew they could live in 'mudpuddles' but I mean that isn't an excuse to put in a small bottle) Although what I had to do is a lot different than the one you are doing. We had to them to 'study' the anatomy of a fish, and we were allowed to change the water. I would say about 75% of the class's fish survived. My first one seemed like he was going to live, and then about 3 days he died, so I got Mr. Violet.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Tigersoul101 said:


> I had a project very simmlar to this, in fact that is how I got Mr. Violet...
> 
> When I found out about this project I had to do in class I was really exicted and happy that I could get a chance to have anohter pet. But when I found more about the details I was dissaponted and felt that this was curel to the animals. (When I did reserach about this, I knew they could live in 'mudpuddles' but I mean that isn't an excuse to put in a small bottle) Although what I had to do is a lot different than the one you are doing. We had to them to 'study' the anatomy of a fish, and we were allowed to change the water. I would say about 75% of the class's fish survived. My first one seemed like he was going to live, and then about 3 days he died, so I got Mr. Violet.


and by 'mudpuddles' it means rice paddies which aren't in fact puddles lol. I'm happy to report that we have nothing like this in my old high school, we only dissected frogs and pigs thankfully.


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

I know, that was why I had put little marks around it... 

I'm not in high school yet, and I've already dissected a frog(bio this year), a starfish(Marine bio 1), perch(Mraine bio 2), octopus(Marine bio 2), a rat(pre-vet 2), cow eye(bio this year), and going to dissect some piglets sometime after the EOC'....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Tigersoul101 said:


> I know, that was why I had put little marks around it...
> 
> I'm not in high school yet, and I've already dissected a frog(bio this year), a starfish(Marine bio 1), perch(Mraine bio 2), octopus(Marine bio 2), a rat(pre-vet 2), cow eye(bio this year), and going to dissect some piglets sometime after the EOC'....


Sorry to be off topic but _you're not in high school and you've had all those classes already?!!?!?!?!_ Those were never offered in my Middle School, wow we really must be some back-woods people lol


----------



## Tigersoul101 (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm in my 8th grade year going into high school next year, although I do go to a magnet shcool and some of the teachers have been saying that the courses that I'm taking not wern't even offered 5 years ago...

Anyways on topic, I really wish I could help! If I could I would take all of them home now!


----------

